# Eastwood Corona (SG-ish)



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I tried one of these out at Lou's Music in Hamilton yesterday, and it played real nice. Obviously the shape isn't exactly an SG, but it sure felt good.

Is anyone out there snapping these things up?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have one, and i wish it was black, like the one pictured - handsome!!!!

i now have three made in china guitars in my collection.

how did THAT happen???



these days, made in china instruments are hugely improved over what was manufactured in the past. according to the guitar techs at the 12th fret, the chinese rely heavily on computers to guide the manufacturing process, so the consistency is quite high.

i did spend a couple of hundred on a set up and fret dressing at 12th fret, and installed a (used) set of bare knuckle "the mule" pickups on my corona sg.

it is a tone machine now, and infinitely playable. i use it a lot, especially for recording.

my only advice is to compare it to an epiphone sg, and choose whichever one plays and sounds better, to you.

-dh


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*slight detour*

Yeah. I agree that most asian made guitars now are equivalent to or better than equivalent priced north american manufacture in fit, with the exception of the electronics and details like fret work, nuts etc. My chinese Squier Strat only needed new pots and pickups to be a better player than my USA Strat...i bought it because the neck was darn near perfect. Someday it gets new bridge and maybe tuners (it stays in tune better than any guitar i currently own now!) but right now it's great. The Eastwood guitars are supposed to be great, but I haven't had a chance to try one out.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i have one, and i wish it was black, like the one pictured - handsome!!!!
> 
> i now have three made in china guitars in my collection.
> 
> ...



WHOA!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXy6b5fKN2M



IS THAT YOU!!!?!?!?!?




I knew it all along!!!!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

By the way....


this thing is just plain shmexy...













I should seriously buy that...how does it compare to an Ibanez Artcore in the similar price range? it sure looks amazing...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> i did spend a couple of hundred on a set up and fret dressing at 12th fret, and installed a (used) set of bare knuckle "the mule" pickups on my corona sg.
> 
> it is a tone machine now, and infinitely playable. i use it a lot, especially for recording.
> 
> ...


David's summary pretty much echoes how I have felt about the Eastwood's I have played. Which actually has been quite a few. I wasn't fond of the electronics or the fit/finish on any of them. They all would have required a investment in a really good setup, and better electronics. 

You asked about an Artcore vs. a Savanah or a Classic. IMO out of the box the Artcores are a much nicer guitar. Plus, you can get used (and in a lot of cases upgraded) Artcore's for a steal. But the Eastwood has a certain look to it which is the main selling point of their guitars in general.

Beyond the complaints above, I have serious issues with the necks on Eastwood's. The Corona does have a little bigger neck than their other models though (one of the few that does). I found the necks on both the Savanah and the P-90 Special way too narrow. Even having small fingers I had problems with chords on the first frets. And most of the models have the exact same neck on them which is annoying to me.

They are interesting guitars for an ok price. But I personally haven't felt the quality was great on any of the one's I have played. I think the Corona is one of their cooler models though. I hadn't seen the black one before. It looks great in that colour.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> WHOA!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXy6b5fKN2M
> IS THAT YOU!!!?!?!?!?
> 
> I knew it all along!!!!



...yeah, that turned out to be a lot more fun that i thought it would be.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

*David's summary pretty much echoes how I have felt about the Eastwood's I have played. Which actually has been quite a few. I wasn't fond of the electronics or the fit/finish on any of them. They all would have required a investment in a really good setup, and better electronics. * 

...its important to keep a perspective, and realistic exptectations. these are, after all is said and done, cheap, chinese-made instruments. corners have to be cut to pull off such an inexpensive guitar.

*I found the necks on both the Savanah and the P-90 Special way too narrow. Even having small fingers I had problems with chords on the first frets. * 

...plus, the neck on the p90 special is quite thick. i have given up trying to play it, and i'm giving it to my brother at christmas. however, it has whetted my appetite to own a les paul double cut with p90s!!!!

i will be interested to see how my corona holds up over time. same for my newly acquired made in china ovation acoustic.

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

That's kinda my main issue with Eastwood's though. They are kinda overpriced for what they are. You are strictly paying for the look of them. I have played other Chinese made guitars that are on par quality wise that cost less money. For me, it takes away the 'novelty' of owning one. IE the Ramones practically got me playing music, so I'd love a knock off of Johnny's guitar. There is no way the one Eastwood makes is worth $699 though. I even think the P-90 Special is overpriced new for what it is.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...yeah, that turned out to be a lot more fun that i thought it would be.


Way to throw the Goddo riff in there for the P-90 Vid!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...yeah, that turned out to be a lot more fun that i thought it would be.
> 
> -dh


That was pretty cool David, I enjoyed that. The Eastwood does sound nice.
Good show! :wave:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1PUTTS said:


> Way to throw the Goddo riff in there for the P-90 Vid!:smilie_flagge17:



...ha! can't believe you caught that!

and, man, was i having a bad hair day...

-dh

(actually, at my age, every day is a bad hair day..)


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

David
nice playing...how much is the guitar and how much your ability???

as you mentioned...invest a couple of bucks and upgrade
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, nice playing David. I also liked this one for the Eastwood P-90 Special.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48VEuabZto


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Yeah, nice playing David. I also liked this one for the Eastwood P-90 Special.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I48VEuabZto



...despite the narrow/thick neck (personal thing), the p90 special is quite an amazing guitar, _especially_ the pickups.

-dh


----------



## Baltar (Jun 14, 2011)

I've had my Corona for 4 years now and I did have to drop in new pups, tuners and a bone nut. The nice thing was that is was affordable and for under $800 I have a guitar that kills newer Gibsons. Really flat radius, kinda like a Gibson Sonex.


----------

